# DIY glass doors



## MattyRyan27 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm thinking of building my own enclosure but am unsure of where to purchase the glass and plastic runners from. If anyone has any suggestions would be much appreciated located in Brisbane if that helps


----------



## Benno87 (Aug 2, 2020)

Cowdroy 5mm glass tracks are at Bunnings but only come in white or brown. These are what I use for my enclosures and they work great. Any glazier will be able to cut and polish up a couple of doors for you, but make sure you shop around as there are some con men out there. I rang about 10 glaziers and the price ranged from $60 - $190 for 2x 910mm x 425mm sheets of 5 mm glass with polished edges.


----------



## Allan (Aug 2, 2020)

Aquariums R Us in Wooloowin. They are really helpful and a lot cheaper than glaziers.


----------

